

Companies vs Candidates - pauloteixeira
http://blog.jobbox.io/companies-employ-but-candidates-have-got-the-power/

======
splat
Website seems down, so here's a cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:vXdZ-
Ls...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:vXdZ-
Ls89RwJ:blog.jobbox.io/companies-employ-but-candidates-have-got-the-
power/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

